# Lawn tractor thoughts, should i stop it.



## fizzgig656 (Dec 1, 2016)

HI all, First post here so hope its in the right place and the right content. didnt know if it should be under snapper or here!!

Basically i have a snapper elt140h33abv ride on lawn tractor (14HP front engine) that is in good condition I dont have a large garden in lawn tractor terms (i couldn't do it with a push mower!!!), but i am thinking can i do more with it. 

Could I for instance use it to run a saw bench or log splitter, either adding hydraulic pumps etc, flat belt pulley or add a PTO? I can understand it not going to run any massive farm machinery.

See I'm in the process of add a simple tow-ball for moving trailers about and towing wood round the back, and my mind is wandering to, making a trailer, then making attachments to operate my father in-laws sawbench and wood splitter and so on.

What your thoughts- should i wake up and smell the coffee and forget it, or should i try to find out more (is anyone here got info). there seems to be a bit about larger lawn tractors running attachments, and smaller HP engines running saw-benches etc, and some using hydraulics (slower 2 stage pumps) more than PTO or belts.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

With a 14 hp engine you could do a lot of things. I'd be thinking of a hydraulic pump turned by a pair of v-belts that could be disconnected when you are mowing because the pump will take some power away from the engine even if not being used. You could then add a relief valve for safety and quick couplers to connect to external hydraulic motors to run anything that requires rotation or to hydraulic cylinders to get linear motion. This won't be cheap but it will afford you a lot of options from one power source instead of buying single use items that must each have their own engine.


----------



## fizzgig656 (Dec 1, 2016)

So a good thought, its just cost parts and how i guess.
Is it best to put a electric PTO on to disconnect the pump or as you say a physical disconnection? and does it matter where i run it from, Direct from the engine output shaft, or could it do it from the rear? im guessing it doesn't really matter where as long as its dual belt then? I had though about a drop in unit (front or back)where all i need is to connect the belts...

Has anyone got advise on doing this install/add on any suggestions of spec/versions of parts needed? valve types etc, I've read if doing a wood splitter a 2 stage pump is good for mixed high flow and high pressure, but what about for using it to turn a PTO driven saw bench. any thoughts what it could run from the 14hp?
Sorry for all the questions.


----------

